# Changing out hinges



## Lazlo (Oct 28, 2017)

I do 10-15 cabinet refinishing estimates a month, and changing out the hinges comes up a lot. Many of my clients with older cabinets want me to change their hinges from outside mount to a soft close inside mount. Apparently it is something my competitors do and so my customers ask if I can.

Messing with the cabinet hardware is something I have been very reluctant to try, I really don't want to get in over my head. There is a cabinet builder I have networked with who has done hing changes for me, but he lives an hour away and resents the small job, so it is like pulling teeth to get him to do it. 

I hate that I am losing jobs for something so basic. How do you guys handle this?

There is a kit one can buy on amazon that will bore the door holes, anyone try it?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Personally I will install or swap out pulls but avoid changing out hinges. Just too many hassles and fiddling for my taste. Fortunately I have a cabinet guy fairly close by who will step in. IMO, replacing hinges isn’t typically all that small of a task (well I guess it is compared to building and installing them).

I would check around and see if you can locate another guy or two you can work with. Seems like you should be able to find someone who would welcome the work while also establishing a mutually beneficial contact with another contractor.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I've never even changed handles on cabinets. Filling in the holes is not the issue. I'm not the greatest handyman in the world and need to be taught how to use a jig before experimenting on a customer's freshly painted doors. I'll bet I'm not the only painter who feels this way.

I've read Repaint Florida's threads about using a jig but I learn visually, by watching videos. It would probably take me 2 minutes to learn if I saw it done once. If I ever get a customer who wants new handles I'll just hire a carpenter to do it.

RE: New hinges. not a chance, lol


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I do it sometimes. Just with a drill press and a one of those special bits. I worked a couple years in a cabinet shop, so I learned how to do it there. It’s not real difficult. 

The last set of cabinets I did the home owner had changed the hinges already. He used a jig that allowed you to do it with a hand drill. He was just a DIY with no experience and he did it fine. The jig he had made it pretty much fool proof. It was a cool looking contraption. Held the door in place and the drill bit secure. It even had extra little bits placed in just the right place for the screw holes. 

This is the one he had, 










http://www.rockler.com/35mm-euro-hi...gtiVIQSdOyHIabJ3AcpWt_pqHDaATaixoCuwgQAvD_BwE



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I do it, but reluctantly. What sometimes happens is that if you don't get the exact same style of hinges as before, you can have issues with the doors not closing correctly. This mostly happens when someone wants to upgrade their 1950's or '60's cabinet hardware to something more modern. Then you have to router out the door edges or cut parts of the cabinet boxes to get the doors to fit properly. It can consume a LOT of time. 

You can make your own jigs for installing new hinges and hardware. It takes a little bit of thinking and tinkering, but, once you figure out all the measurements and make a proper jig, that part of the job really goes fast........


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> I do it sometimes. Just with a drill press and a one of those special bits. I worked a couple years in a cabinet shop, so I learned how to do it there. It’s not real difficult.
> 
> The last set of cabinets I did the home owner had changed the hinges already. He used a jig that allowed you to do it with a hand drill. He was just a DIY with no experience and he did it fine. The jig he had made it pretty much fool proof. It was a cool looking contraption. Held the door in place and the drill bit secure. It even had extra little bits placed in just the right place for the screw holes.
> 
> ...


You can’t fool me. That’s one of those doohickeys they have at optometrists’ offices for determining what prescription you need in your glasses.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Mr Smith said:


> I've never even changed handles on cabinets. Filling in the holes is not the issue. I'm not the greatest handyman in the world and need to be taught how to use a jig before experimenting on a customer's freshly painted doors. I'll bet I'm not the only painter who feels this way.
> 
> I've read Repaint Florida's threads about using a jig but I learn visually, by watching videos. It would probably take me 2 minutes to learn if I saw it done once. If I ever get a customer who wants new handles I'll just hire a carpenter to do it.
> 
> RE: New hinges. not a chance, lol


I'm not a great handyman either but adding or changing pulls/handles is pretty foolproof. The jig you saw Repaint use is for doors and there's another for drawers.

I do it after cleaning and prior to painting so any mistakes can be fixed hassle free. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

It’s not always possible to change from face hinges to hidden ones. The doors have to be at least 1/2 inch bigger than the openings, and ideally a little bigger than that. I found that out on the first set I did. 

As far as I can tell, the smallest overlay available in hidden hinges is 1/2 inch. Meaning how far the front of the door overlays the frame. The first set I did the doors were only around 3/8” bigger than the frame openings. We barely pulled it off by adjusting the hinges to maximum, and shimming some of them out. 

Since then, if the doors aren’t 1/2” bigger, I tell the customer it isn’t possible. 

And of course some face hinged doors have a routed door back that fits snug inside the frame. Those can’t be done either, as far as I know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I tell them they have to be the exact same style. Im not messing with that stuff. I've never lost a job because of it either.


----------



## norm210 (Jun 9, 2012)

Number 1 is to do all hinge re-boring etc..when you take down the doors before painting keeping them numbered properly. They have very good hinge jigs out there.Also are stands that are micro adjustable for the final phase of the install.just a thought. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I will only install new hinges if they are not changing position on the door (inside to out / outside to in) knobs, handles, no problem. After all, I'm not a carpenter or a cabinet maker, I'm a painter.


----------



## Lazlo (Oct 28, 2017)

jennifertemple said:


> I will only install new hinges if they are not changing position on the door (inside to out / outside to in) knobs, handles, no problem. After all, I'm not a carpenter or a cabinet maker, I'm a painter.


That has been my attitude as well until now as well. But I think in the community I work in some of my clients expect it due mostly to the other estimates they get from the competition. 

I may buy a jig setup and practice on sample doors from Habitat. There is no sense leaving money on the table if it is a skill I can pickup with a little practice.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Lazlo said:


> That has been my attitude as well until now as well. But I think in the community I work in some of my clients expect it due mostly to the other estimates they get from the competition.
> 
> I may buy a jig setup and practice on sample doors from Habitat. There is no sense leaving money on the table if it is a skill I can pickup with a little practice.


In many cases the actual cabinet doors are configured in such a way as to make the transition IMPOSSIBLE. I just won't go there. If it does not work out you could find yourself on the hook for ALL NEW FACING! Dangerous stuff! :sad:


----------

